# 2021 Giant Fathom 2 - 27.5" RAD size request



## Zeego (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all. Could someone out there that has a 2021 Giant Fathom 2 - 27.5" provide me a RAD measurement described here?

Dialing in your bike setup step 1: Make it RAD - Lee Likes Bikes

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

